# Epoxy Question



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Has anyone tried Loctite 60 min epoxy, instead of Devcon. I saw the Loctite on clearance at Target for $1.39 and thought I'd give it a shot.
Thanks in advance,
Brian


----------



## SouthernCrossBoys (Apr 14, 2004)

I've found that most any two part epoxy works fine as long as it's water proof.


----------



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

some of the epoxy turns yellow when dry read the package before you buy it.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

triton175 said:


> Has anyone tried Loctite 60 min epoxy, instead of Devcon. I saw the Loctite on clearance at Target for $1.39 and thought I'd give it a shot.
> Thanks in advance,
> Brian


Try it on a old lure you don't use first and see what it happens. Let us know how it turn's out, that's a good price.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

I find it a little to slow to dry. Try it but I had some that turned yellow afterwhile though. I am using 5 min for fixating eyes then I use 20 min finish coat with a brush and give a nice shiny finish. Look into getting them 4 oz. bottle used for rod building that is all I am using now. Got tired of to much waste with a syringe applicator. I also mix the the epoxy on a white printer paper to minimize color bleaching.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

I didn't like the Loctite either. Too thick for my useage & as previously stated, too slow to dry. I'll stick with Devcon.
Mike


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

chappy said:


> some of the epoxy turns yellow when dry read the package before you buy it.


You were right. Package says it dries "translucent yellow". I'll pass on this one and stick with the Devcon.

Brian


----------

